# Smoke affecting LCD HDTV Screen



## spainium (Nov 5, 2006)

We just bought a new Sony 45'' HDTV and my dad started burning wood in a coal burning stove. He obivously doesn't know what he is doing because whenever he starts a fire the house fills with an unhealthy amount of smoke. Beside the health issues is this much smoke alright for a LCD screen. What I'm saying is, will the smoke affect the video quality, leave a film on the screen, turn it yellow, or damage the screen in anyway.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never heard of smoke hurting a screen that way personally but I couldn't guarantee it, I'd of thought it would be fine personally speaking though, just remember to never use cleaning products on the screen, that may well cause some damage, follow the makers suggestions there, personally we use a damp soft cloth and dry it with a similar dry cloth.

As to the smoke you need to find out why, first suggestions are make sure the wood is dry, wet\damp wood will smoke like mad, also is the flue swept and clear of debris ? if it isn't there is the risk of fire, not much but hope it helps a bit.


----------

